# 1953 Golden Jubilee coolant leak



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

My Golden Jubilee developed a serious coolant leak a couple of days ago. It is coming from the hole in the photo at the top center of the transmission/engine connection. This was puking coolant as fast as I could pour it in. Blown head gasket or something even more serious? Thank you for any assistance with this. Also thank you for the addition to this group!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Perhaps a rusted or blown freeze plug?


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Perhaps a rusted or blown freeze plug?


That is my hope. I don't know if a freeze plug goes in that hole or not. I do have a service manual and users manual on order.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

There are 2 freeze plugs in the back of the motor. I had a similar problem with my NAA a few years ago. They are a bit hard to replace, but can be done without splitting the tractor if you take your time and be patient. It is a tight fit installing the new ones, but just drop them in the recess behind the bolted flange and hold in place with needle nose pliers, then gently wiggle them in with a side to side motion until you get enough room to place a flat screwdriver across the plug lips and lightly tap on the screwdriver until they are fully seated. It would be wise to replace the ones on the side of the block at the same time. I ordered 6 in case of an oops during install. Also, I used Permatex gasket sealer during the install to help lube the install and provide extra sealing protection.

A blown head gasket usually shows up as white smoke in the exhaust. I have never seen a blown head gasket leak a stream of the volume you describe.


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

I certainly agree with you on the white smoke in the exhaust, there wasn't any and also about the volume of the coolant leak as it was a 1/2 inch diameter stream coming out of the hole.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Those freeze plugs are paper thin by design to protect the block and very little corrosion can cause a leak. You should also have a block drain to the rear and below the oil filter. This is a good time to do a thorough cleaning inside the block with a flex wand and high pressure water. Mine was full of sludge buildup and took several hours of washing until water from the block drain ran clear. Have not had any ptoblems since I did the block flush and freeze plug replacement, but I changed the water pump and thermostat at the same time. There was leakage from the weep hole on the water pump at the same time with mine. I also replaced the radiator at the same time as it had a leak in the top reservoir.


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for the info, I will look for the block drain. I'm sure a good cleaning would not hurt it for sure.


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

I got the battery box out today and it is definitly a rusted out freeze plug. I got the plug out, now all I need to do is get a new one and get it in the block.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Tom Stocks said:


> I got the battery box out today and it is definitly a rusted out freeze plug. I got the plug out, now all I need to do is get a new one and get it in the block.


Good deal and looks like you are on downhill side of repair. I sold my NAA this year and never had that issue. 

Incredible to think the original equipment lasted SIXTY SEVEN years....old school is just better built hands down....get it replaced and the grand kids will not have an issue longer after we all are pushing daisies..


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

I agree wholeheartedly! I will be in the parts store Monday to find a replacement so I can get it back together.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I sold the NAA and old Yanmar and got a kubota mx5200...its an awesome piece of equipment, but will NEVER serve the time the old NAA will. I imagine my old NAA will still be shredding pastures when this new model gives up the ghost


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Bite the bullet and change all 4. They are the same age and most likely will leak soon also. I bought 6 in case of an oops while installing. The ones on the side are a snap to replace and you can practice your install technique on the easy ones.


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> I sold the NAA and old Yanmar and got a kubota mx5200...its an awesome piece of equipment, but will NEVER serve the time the old NAA will. I imagine my old NAA will still be shredding pastures when this new model gives up the ghost



I would imagine you are correct. There is nothing quite like the old iron.


----------



## Tom Stocks (Oct 5, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Bite the bullet and change all 4. They are the same age and most likely will leak soon also. I bought 6 in case of an oops while installing. The ones on the side are a snap to replace and you can practice your install technique on the easy ones.



Good idea! That sounds like a plan!


----------

